# Shooting My First Wedding - Pray For Me!!!!!



## JacaRanda (Mar 27, 2014)

The Story of Photographing my First Wedding (and Likely my Last)


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 27, 2014)

Dear Lord,

Please protect our Jaca as he prepares to do battle with the most evil spawn of Satan, the Bridezilla.  Shine your heavenly light down upon him, that he might be able to keep an appropriate shutter speed.  Grant him the serenity he needs not to kill Uncle Bob even after the 70th time he jumps in front of Jaca with his cell phone.   Grant him the peace he needs to endure this most arduous task, and most of all grant him the wisdom to never ever agree to do another wedding.

In the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit.  Ominous Dominus, Snoopy and Linus.

Ok, well not sure if that will help but best i can do on short notice


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

I think the couple is the biggest factor. In that article the couple sounded very controlling.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeahhhhhhh....




...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 27, 2014)

I just heard that no matter what you do. And I mean what you do. NEVER. NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER.



NEVER

Have any sexual relations with the bride.


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 27, 2014)

Honestly I felt like I was going to throw up my first wedding shoot to! so much preasure.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Dear Lord,  Please protect our Jaca as he prepares to do battle with the most evil spawn of Satan, the Bridezilla.  Shine your heavenly light down upon him, that he might be able to keep an appropriate shutter speed.  Grant him the serenity he needs not to kill Uncle Bob even after the 70th time he jumps in front of Jaca with his cell phone.   Grant him the peace he needs to endure this most arduous task, and most of all grant him the wisdom to never ever agree to do another wedding.  In the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit.  Ominous Dominus, Snoopy and Linus.  Ok, well not sure if that will help but best i can do on short notice



What a great prayer.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 28, 2014)

Honestly when I read the article, it sounds like the author would write the same about any job where he had to do any amount of work.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> The Story of Photographing my First Wedding (and Likely my Last)



Sucker!!


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## TWright33 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't really see a point as to where to prove a negative reason why he won't shoot another wedding?

He took a job, as a wedding photographer, said he wasn't a people person, and rented a d600 and 24-70.

I can only assume that he had never used a d600 and 24-70 2.8 so he was using equipment that he wasn't familiar with.

Sounds like he added his own stress on to a stressful situation to begin with.

In all honesty, why would someone who isn't a people person take a position that just about requires you to be one?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Yeahhhhhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those cookies falling from the sky?
hmm .. maybe I should do a wedding  lol


but on another note
Good luck on your first wedding shoot
just have it all planned in your head, because the plan won't matter anyways  lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 30, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please protect our Jaca as he prepares to do battle with the most evil spawn of Satan, the Bridezilla.  Shine your heavenly light down upon him, that he might be able to keep an appropriate shutter speed.  Grant him the serenity he needs not to kill Uncle Bob even after the 70th time he jumps in front of Jaca with his cell phone.   Grant him the peace he needs to endure this most arduous task, and most of all grant him the wisdom to never ever agree to do another wedding.
> 
> ...



:hail::smileys::lmao:


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my.  I actually posted this just to share the article.  No way on Earth would I dare face the wrath of TPF shooting a wedding with my 60d and kit lenses    Unless I could use the $200 to feed the family.  In that case to heck with TPF wrath!!!!

I enjoyed the replies though.  You guys kill me :mrgreen:

Chocolate chip cookies and a rainbow ---- ah Heaven!


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 30, 2014)

runnah said:


>



I've heard the song a few times in the last few years, but I have not seen the video in ages.  Could be inspiration for using the dslr video finally 


What a tame video considering the title.  Compared to what I could have seen from videos today, this one is rated G.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2014)

Smart man. Same for me, remember the song but that video...  I don't know which is worse, the hairdos or the outfits but it's enough to either give me nightmares or flashbacks. Looks like they needed more glitter, they don't have nearly enough.

Now, if you get the chance to shoot a retro '80s wedding you know where to find inspiration.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 31, 2014)

My first wedding was a nightmare. THe mother of the bride was my friend. They got married at a Provincial Park (all sand) at 2pm on a very bright, hot August day. The wedding was the most unorganized, stresseful one I had ever attended. I ended driving people all over the park, they had no bottled water, the bride got ready in a trailer and wouldn't let me in, I had to shoot the groom in a freaking tent. 

The food was served raw, they had no music and no lights (wonderful when the sun set). And after 800 pictures (for free) the friend was pissed I didn't get the shot of people blowing bubbles (Did I mention it was 2pm with the sun over head) and I missed ONE shot when they first brought out the champagne. (I'm assuming I was in the porta potty). 

While trying to wolf down a quick dinner (really horrible and remember the raw part?) the friend kept saying "oh that's a great head table shot, take it!!!". I already had the 60 shots of the head table. *sigh*

And yet I'm doing another friends wedding, in two provinces, this summer. 

Yes, I'm crazy.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 2, 2014)

Shooting weddings is a lot like playing a video game except you get wired to 110V and when you mess up- well, just don't.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Apr 2, 2014)

"Weddings are a one shot deal &#8211; you get the light you get &#8211; you get the weather you get, and you get one shot to make it happen."

^^ This. As someone who has no where close the experience to shoot a wedding; that is what would scare me the most.


----------

